# Local school for DP holder



## anitha315 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

We are planning to move to Singapore in 3 months; my husband is already there. Is it possible to enroll my 9 year old son in a local school? Common opinion seems to be that it's impossible for dependent holders to get into local schools. Private schools seem way above our budget. We also have a 4 year old daughter and need to know schooling options for her. 

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not _impossible_, it's just that foreigners are last to be placed. Consequently a school with an available slot may be far away from home. Then you and your husband might have to consider moving, though that may not be possible or desirable either.

The Ministry of Education has more information here.

What's your approximate budget for school expenses, by the way? I'll see if I can find anything that at least fits within that parameter. Bear in mind the government-run schools aren't free for foreigners. Last I checked (2013) the primary schools cost S$506.50 per month.


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

School Calender in Singapore is from Jan-Dec , some of the International schools has a calender similar to Indian School calender .
Kindly start making registration for your kid of 9 yrs as the period you will be reaching singapore would be around mid of schooling days. 

Schools fees can vary a lot , it can start from $300 to $1000 per month.


----------



## cdsivo75 (Mar 6, 2015)

The other way is if u are a foreigner but reside within the 1km range from the intended school, u will be able to get priority placement, after the available seats are allocated to the Singaporeans and Permanent Residents (PRs).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cdsivo75 said:


> The other way is if u are a foreigner but reside within the 1km range from the intended school, u will be able to get priority placement, after the available seats are allocated to the Singaporeans and Permanent Residents (PRs).


Which rarely has any left ... from experience..

There is no priority left after the volunteers, children of alumni and all Claim the balance


----------

